
Europe’s top court says active consent is needed for tracking cookies - the_mitsuhiko
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/01/europes-top-court-says-active-consent-is-needed-for-tracking-cookies/
======
AdriaanvRossum
This is great news. It was always unfair to me that you required consent but
people didn't know that they did. I do think companies try to get around it by
making the opt in the most logical thing to click for an average user. In the
UK the ICO with PECR is already ahead of this (doesn't enforce it, yet). They
specifically require opt in from the visitor [1].

We from Simple Analytics [2] see a lot of companies trying to find solutions
and we had several calls with companies on how to get the needed information
without cookies. You can for example still record a user flow within a Single
Page App a long as it's in a session.

[1]
[https://docs.simpleanalytics.com/pecr](https://docs.simpleanalytics.com/pecr)

[2] [https://simpleanalytics.com](https://simpleanalytics.com)

